# Iphone 3g won't turn off



## dassi95

Everytime i hold the power button it just locks the screen so I was told to press the home button as well as the power button but this just keeps taking screenshot pics.
Any ideas???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

To do so, hold down the sleep/wake button at the top right-hand corner of the iPhone until a slider appears at the top of the screen.
This screen will ask you to run the slider across the screen to turn the phone off. If you don’t want to do this, just hit the cancel button at the bottom of the screen.
When you slide the slider to the right, a progress wheel appears and in a second or two, the iPhone 3G will be off.
To turn it back on, hold down the sleep/wake button until the Apple icon appears on the screen.


----------



## dassi95

Everytime I do this it locks the iPhone even when I hold it down ???


----------



## sinclair_tm

Let the battery completely drain. It'll shut down that way. Fastest way is to play a long movie. I've had to do it a couple of times that way as my button doesn't even work anymore.


----------



## dassi95

I need to just turn it off as when you leave it on all day it drains your battery especially seeing as i have the iPhone 3G which has low battery levels


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Have you changed any settings? You can reset all the settings in the Settings Menu.


----------



## blue_

If it is jailbroken, download SBSettings in Cydia. Open up SBSetting by sliding the Status bar, then click Power. I use that way for my Jailbroken 3GS because its faster.


----------



## dassi95

Thanks for all the help guys, basically the button was loose so i'll have to get it repaired in an iphone shop  does anyone know how much they would charge as it is no longer under warranty.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You'll have to bring it into the shop to get a correct estimate.


----------

